# Upgrade vers IOS 4.3.3 - Airplay ne diffuse plus la musique



## sputnik17 (20 Juin 2011)

J'ai pris l'habitude de diffuser ma musique depuis mon iPad, mon iPod ou mon MacBook sur l'AppleTV (branchée sur ma stéréo) avec la fonction Airplay que je trouve géniale.

Hélàs, je ne sais pas vraiment depuis quand, mais il semble que cela coïncide avec la mise à jour de IOS vers 4.3.3 de l'iPad et de l'iPod, Airplay ne fonctionne plus pour la musique.

Lorsque je lis la musique sur un des appareils, je vois bien le bouton Airplay et je sélectionne l'AppleTV, mais rien ne semble plus arriver sur l'AppleTV.
Ce qui est étrange, c'est que, en revanche, Airplay continue quand même de fonctionner pour la vidéo....

Pour info, le Macbook n'a pas ce souci, il diffuse bien en Airplay la vidéo ET la musique.

Quelqu'un a une idée ?
Vous pensez que cela peut venir de la mise à jour de iOS ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juillet 2011)

idem pour moi. 
Depuis que j'ai jailbreakée mon apple TV et donc passé en 4.2.2 (4.3....)


----------



## Heatflayer (19 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens de réaliser, malheureusement, le même constat. Une solution a-t-elle été trouvée ? 

Merci


----------

